# Negative rep points



## glued2it (Nov 9, 2007)

I received two back to back negative rep points last night. 
one for "Thanksgiving turkey" and the other for "second chicken in a toy smoker"
 Now I know it wasn't those post they disagreed with. apperently someone is unhappy with me.
I'm sure they will get over it in time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I don't mind getting the negative rep points however.

If your going to give them, Please be man or women enough to leave a comment.



Even with griz's smoke pistol I gave him and fiddler a positive rep point!


----------



## vlap (Nov 9, 2007)

Seems kinda cowardly to leave negative rep points without even giving a reason why. If you have said something that bothered someone they should at least send you a pm and discuss it reasonably.
I will give ya rep points (positive that is)


----------



## flyboys (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought your opinion was good in the smoking pistol post.  I enjoy reading everyones opinion, I think it helps to make a good educated decision, so here are some positive rep points from me as well.  The picture in your avatar is worth rep points alone!!


----------



## griz (Nov 9, 2007)

I am a member of another forum where we have over 40,000 registered users.  Of which, I am in the top 5 people with regards to the Karma system (identical to rep points).  Only paid members can see who gave what points out but, as a policy, I always will sign my name in the explanation box.  

I don't believe a forum of this nature really needs to have negative karma points as it does not appear that there are many heated disagreements.  Positive points?  Sure, it never hurts.  But negative points have to be handled with kid gloves and probably don't serve much of a purpose here.  I know the system will allow this as we just implemented it at the other forum.  

Anyways, just a thought.

Griz


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a couple as well. Mainly for being taken out of context/misunderstood. Ah well. No comments left either. No worries, it don't matter unless I REALLY mess up, and I'll know that and give myself the treatment for it. Worse than anyone subtracting from a dimentionless, extremely arbitrary number. 

BTW I have yet to give any neg points. I will take issue with the post/er, or address something I feel is wrong or misleading, IMO, but it would take a deliberate malicious attack on someone, or just something sooo dumb as to be beyond ignorance and into stupidity to do so. 

Ignorance can and should be POLITELY cured. Stupid there's little hope for.

On edit: An example, not signed. But I made my own reply   :{)
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...627#post104627


----------



## glued2it (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you for the replys and your thought griz.

I gave you(griz) a positive point for willing to try new things.  It didn't matter if I agreed with your idea or not. you seem like a pretty smart guy and I'm sure your smoking ability's will increase greatly as all of ours have.

The point I was trying to make with griz and fiddler is I never leave negative rep point regardless of the issue. 


Now my original thread here I just wanted to whom issued them Please leave a comment. Also to all others that wish to leave them in the future please leave them a comment as well.


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Here ya go, just for yer sensitive nature   LOL!


----------



## ron50 (Nov 9, 2007)

I think we all need to realize that rep points, the green boxes and the post numbers aren't really what matter. It's the people behind the post that matter.

I think that the people here can determine on their own after reading a few posts on who is helpful, who is not, who is kind, who is not, who is funny, sarcastic, caustic, witty, "insert your own adjective here".

Let's give ourselves some credit in that we don't have to be guided by any of the 'ratings" there may be on this site.

Form your own opinions based on your personal experience. 

What I value most is information that addresses the question at hand, facts, opinion and personal experience.

Use what works for you.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 9, 2007)

Smartie pants!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I don't want more rep points unless they are deserved positive/negative
That was not the intention of this thread.


----------



## vlap (Nov 9, 2007)

To be honest I would like to get a comment on positive points as well. Its nice to know what I said that people like. Most people have left comments with my points and I have thanked many of them.


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Just erased the negs, Glue...might even teach someone a lesson   teehee!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 9, 2007)

Seems to me that the negative rep points would be for EXTREME situations, if they are ever used at all. 

Just a question... does giving negative points have the same "restriction" that positive points do? I occasionally get a message that says I need to wait before I can give positive rep points to someone that I have already given some to.

I hadn't been leaving comments with the rep points I have given, but I will from now on.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 9, 2007)

I re-read the "toy smoker" posts you did and can't figure out why anyone could see them as negitive.


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Dunno...but you cannot give points to the same person consecutively. I would assume you cannot character asassinate them repeatedly either   ;{)


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 9, 2007)

Well said Ron! When you get right down to it, we're all here to learn, share and help others... I don't remember signing up for a popularity contest...


----------



## glued2it (Nov 9, 2007)

That was point it wasn't the point. It's whoevers feathers I ruffled so it seems.

The points don't matter to me, Like vlap said you like to know what helped. It's only the comments I really care about. They can take away the green dots if they like.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

Glued2it, In my opinion, you did not deserve those negative marks.

I recieved a negative point for being nominated into the OTBS.
It wasn't anything I posted, it was just for being nominated. I did offer to let the OTBS members take the nomination back. 

Hurt my feelings for awhile...snif...snif.... 
I decided to stick around...I'm here for the good smoking tips and to exchange ideas with the nice folks here. 


Ron50....good post!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmm... and I got a few comments on the nom. Ah well. Probably one of the reasons the OTBS is getting a minor overhaul, but all things change. No one can dispute your knowledge or helpfulness, not sweet personality and good humor. If they wanna, come to me first. You'll never hear a whisper after I'm done with 'em


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

Rich, I think Ron said it all here...
I'm here for the Q, good info and the nice folks I've met here.
Richtee....It's people like you that make this forum a pleasure.


----------



## placebo (Nov 9, 2007)

I was completely unaware you could even give negative points here, it just never occured to me. On other forums where items are bought and sold sure makes perfect sense there, but here I'm not so sure. Maybe I should delete my blonde joke.......Doh!


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 9, 2007)

I ADMIT IM GUILTY.DO I GET NEG REP POINT WHEN I FORGET MY CAP LOCK LOL..  actualy i admit i was a bit forward durring the poultry thing..wont happen agian..mike


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

:{)   Self-castigation is a bonus... POINTS   !   hehehe.. Life  of Brian? Those monks walking with the boards?  hahaha

good to see ya back, Mike. Hang in and contribute when ya can, and learn when ya can't!  It's what I do!


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey richtee what happen to the red wings thingy lol


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

I change my sig slightly more often then my underwear


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 9, 2007)

well then ya must be on the minnesota wild side then lol


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Heh... I din't mention the tattoo I had, did I?  

Wings rule! Just wait and see!


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry no tatoos for me..to old to get em..dont like things poking me lol..rather do my own pokin


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Understood.   Grin.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 9, 2007)

Blah, blah, blah..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Negative rep point's accepted!!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I usually don't reply to anything that has the word negative in it, but I feel the need to take my stance. I may not always agree with someone's post, but I find no gain in responding in any negative way. I always try to stay on the positive, life itself has enough negatives for me. So, maybe we can enjoy a good weekend of smokin', and anything else that brings on a smile.


----------



## smokin for life (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm with you Rich, if I read something I disagree with, it doesn't break my finger to just scrool it away. Like the old saying goes... "If you don't have any thing good to say, don't say anything at all" Or in Rodney King's words, "Can't we all just get along".  I think he said that right after he said "DAMN MAN STOP BEATING ME WITH THEM STICKS".
All kidding aside, why do we even have a place for negitive anything here?


----------



## wilson (Nov 9, 2007)

Here, here! Well Said!


----------



## scotty (Nov 9, 2007)

On my  motorcycle websites we call the resentful and jealous folks  TROLLS 

they will always  be there to ruin good things.
 Since i started the toy smoker thread , no one person has read it  more than I did. I  enjoyed all the comments. If anything negative was thrown at  me i would have responded quickly asking what the problem was.

 Again someone who resented the persons  hi number of rep points. Nothing more


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Yada yada...ditto!


----------



## goat (Nov 9, 2007)

I just kind of scanned the first page and now the last.  My question is "who is worried about it"?  This forum is for education and bs.  Everything comes under one of those headings.  Score keeping is for your own personal ego.  As far as I am concerned get a Big Chief tablet and a #2 pencil and keep your own score.  JMHO and it might be wrong.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 9, 2007)

The reputation thing is just a fun way to encourage folks to be on their best behavior and such not that it works or does not work.. I think it can be a positive thing if used properly.

As far as the negative points.. I've been meaning to get into the code/settings and see if there is a way to limit it to positive points only..

Will work on that.. meantime everyone just scroll on down the page if you see something you don't like.

Definitely don't lose any sleep or get stressed over this place.. it is a great forum (if I do say so myself) but it aint worth getting your heart rate up unless it is just sheer excitement from learnin' sumpin' new about smoking meat..

Just my opinion of course


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 9, 2007)

I still don't know how you get good points or bad ones. I do agree however If you are going to give someone negative points. You should at leat be man/woman enuff to explain yourself.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 9, 2007)

I think they are just plain mean. I got one for telling a newbie I couldn't help but we had plenty of folks that could and someone would be along shortly. Poor fellow probably thought he was being ignored ...


----------



## rockyb (Nov 10, 2007)

How do you give somebody negative points and why would you want to anyway?


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 10, 2007)

how do you know if you get good ,bad or any comments?


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 10, 2007)

Just hit the "User CP" button at thetop of this page...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 10, 2007)

Bill go to the top of the page in the blue bar - it say user cp. click that and go to the bottom of the page. It lists posts you got points for and comments by the one who gave it (sometimes). I never thought to sign them - but I have never and would never give negitive points. I do give hugs somtimes though ...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 10, 2007)

personally... as to human nature, it is classic to form tribes,groups ,or just to dislike another on some point...
i have my detractors- judging from my personal positive rep points- they far out weigh the 1 negative i have gotten(due to an outspoken night)but so be it. 
we all try to be nothing but a positive force to this site & the people we meet here....
 it's for the greater good that a dissenter shall speak aloud(or not)- you don't have to agree w/ me or anyone else- you just have to respect the right for me to have a voice & i have to respect the right for you to disagree- and tell me about it ( a bastardization of ben franklin's editorial circa 1771)


----------



## pescadero (Nov 10, 2007)

Debi, I need a hug !!


----------



## crownovercoke (Nov 10, 2007)

Me too debi...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As far as Im concerned the whole point of being able to commend someone with positive feedback is to let others know how helpful they are... If we see something we feel we need to post a comment under whether we are giving advice, commendation, whether we agree, or disagree, this is the purpose of the forum... And giving negative feedback for someones opinion is ludacris...


----------



## goat (Nov 10, 2007)

I have had one and it was GOOOOd.


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 10, 2007)

Few people will get negative rep, but if they do it's problay cuz they posted their OPINION based on their EXPERIENCE(s) and that would be anal to give a negative for.

Some people will get negative rep for POLITICING, asking for rep or an induction.

The good will come when you prove your intelligence, i believe.

Instead of doing the rep. didn't know how to do it, i would pm the person that pissed me or impressed me, and had good results


----------



## bunky (Nov 10, 2007)

Well I went to user CP and then to the bottom of the page, There was nothing ,  I assume this means I don't have any Comments ????

Also When I click on the Rep Scale it pops up and says I have 10 points  How do I get those??


----------



## rip (Nov 10, 2007)

And thats the way it should be.............IMHO of course.


----------



## crownovercoke (Nov 10, 2007)

Is it possible to change the settings to view all the remarks and points.  Mine says I have 14 points but can only read one.


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 10, 2007)

I only have 5 remarks and 76 points all since Aug., i hope i can still sleep tonite, cuz i didn't last nite,,, oh wait, thats cuz i was up smoken meat for a b-day party this afternoonishnite


----------



## griz (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree completely with regards to this forum.  For instance, someone just gave me negative feedback with the comment "sure are mouthy for a new guy."  This person, as far as I am concerned, is a coward.  If you're going to make a comment like this then at least man up and own it.

That's the problem with negative feedback.  It is too often abused by those that like to hide behind a veil.  That's the whole reason why we eliminated it at our other board.  That particular board has a tremendous amount of buying and selling (40,000 members) so negative feedback was a necessary evil.  But, even though it was something that had some good qualities to it, we still deemed it necessary to eliminate it.  

This particular board, in my opinion, really has no need for the negative karma option.  We are simply giving opinions and as such people can just move on if they don't like what is being said.  But, if someone crosses over the line and insults other etc then I am confident the mods will address it as necessary.

Jeff, if you need help on how to remove the negative karma option just let me know and I can get the info from the programmer.  

Griz


----------



## richtee (Nov 10, 2007)

I think they drop off with age...the comments/listings anyway  not the points of course


----------



## richtee (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm kinda for leaving it. Maybe someone really DID mess up bad. I'd LOVE to hammer them. Of course, I'd sign it too.


----------



## smokin for life (Nov 10, 2007)

Why don't we just bury this whole thread, and have Debi give us all a big hug so we can start our day with a smile.


----------



## richtee (Nov 10, 2007)

I could use one now... look what *I* went and did   grumble.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...13225#poststop


----------



## glued2it (Nov 10, 2007)

Please I agree!


----------



## ron50 (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree. I think the purpose of thread has run it's course.

We all agree we need a hug from Debi!

Thread is closed, let's go back to talking about smoking food!


----------

